# Emersed moss



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So I am about to get a plant package in with the main intention being my emersed setup I am starting up. I have no experience emersed, but I am giddy as a school girl. Got some queries though. I am getting Christmas and Taiwan moss, I prolly won't be able to tell the difference if they aren't marked will I? I would like to grow these emersed, do mosses present any special challenges emersed? Do these attach to driftwood? And if so, could I do this emersed? Maybe spritzing them with fertilizer a couple times a week? Or would that promote mold?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Xmas and Taiwan moss look pretty different submersed, not sure if that holds true emersed. They'll absolutely stick to driftwood, though. That's how they grow in the wild - stuck to wood and rocks along the banks of streams. 

Emersed growth shouldn't be difficult. Keep the humidity high and the light moderate. The spray fertilizer is a good idea for many emersed plants, not just moss.  I wouldn't do a fert spray more than once a week, though. If it's looking a little dried out, try misting with straight water in between fert treatments.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the response.


----------

